# Wanted: Puppy Or Young Female or Male Dog - Any Breed



## Strawberry Vine (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi.

Area: Essex

We are looking for a female or male puppy or young Dog.

Kind and loving home awaits. With lots of time and patience to spare. With abundance space for exercise woods and field.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi,
SBT Rescue have taken in a litter of 5 week old puppies and there mum in,
here's the website northeaststaffierescue/dogs needing homes


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there

We don't have any very young puppies, but we do have some young bitches/dogs. Please check our Forum at Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index where you will find all the dogs needing homes under the categories of Dogs Needing Homes - In Our Care, Dogs Needing Homes - In Own Homes & Terrier Rescue Dogs Needing Homes. These threads are updated on a daily basis.

Wishing you luck with your search.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Look at Many tears rescue , they have dogs in foster in areas all over the place and in the kennels , in south wales .


----------



## Strawberry Vine (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi

Thanks everyone for your information. I really appreciate your help.

I shall take a look.

Thanks again

Cathy


----------



## jordyminx (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi there, would u be interested in rehoming an 8month old staffy bitch called Lily. I collected her from croydon last week as her owner wanted her PTS. Its rthe owners third one this yhear believe it or not and Lily is a little star!!! perfect in every way but I have 4 bull breeds myself so cannot keep her and am getting really too atached already!!!
pls let me know if u may be interested.
thanks


p.s. im having her microchipped this weekend and she is being spayed at the mayhew for free soon too!!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Please take a look at Lisa - Whippet x Calvalier pup currently in foster. She was brought in with her mum and pups:










Her individual thread with more details is on our forum at: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Lisa Whippet x x Calvalier pup Fostered Bracknell


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

She is so cute I can't believe nobody has snapped her up


----------

